# Fun Police



## JerkBait (Dec 14, 2008)

anything and everything entertaining on this forum gets deleted. 

all the entertaining members get banned.

the only crap yall leave up is useless "tell me where to hunt" or "new to duck hunting threads" threads.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm still here

Where's a good spot to duck hunt?


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 14, 2008)

*fun*

this is why we cant have nice things!!!!


----------



## JerkBait (Dec 14, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> I'm still here
> 
> Where's a good spot to duck hunt?



who let you out of the campfire?


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 14, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> who let you out of the campfire?



I'm new to duck hunting


----------



## JerkBait (Dec 14, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> I'm new to duck hunting



i thought you were going to change your avatar?

i hate it.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 14, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> i thought you were going to change your avatar?
> 
> i hate it.



I'll keep it then

I am trying to learn about duck hunting.  My new deer hunting spot is on a swamp and every morning I deer hunt, I watch a bunch of ducks fly in and nobody hunts them.  I think I'll start duck hunting.


----------



## JerkBait (Dec 14, 2008)

where is this spot?

i can show you how to kill them.

do you even know what a duck looks like?

O and you cant shoot them with your special fully automatic toys.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 14, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> where is this spot?
> You cyberscouting?
> i can show you how to kill them.
> I know where they sleep.  Once you know where something sleeps you can kill it
> ...



If they are coming in all by themselves, I guess I dont need any decoys right?


----------



## JerkBait (Dec 14, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> If they are coming in all by themselves, I guess I dont need any decoys right?



I guess you just need to tell me what day and time to meet you this week.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 14, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> I guess you just need to tell me what day and time to meet you this week.


----------



## JerkBait (Dec 14, 2008)

you hijacked my thread. unless theres a pm on the way about when to meet you to kill those ducks, i ask you refrain from the hijacking.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 14, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> you hijacked my thread. unless theres a pm on the way about when to meet you to kill those ducks, i ask you refrain from the hijacking.



Let me see what it does this weekend, then we'll talk

Those dogs in your avatar any good?


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 15, 2008)

gump


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 15, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> i thought you were going to change your avatar?
> 
> i hate it.





dawg2 said:


> I'll keep it then
> 
> I am trying to learn about duck hunting.  My new deer hunting spot is on a swamp and every morning I deer hunt, I watch a bunch of ducks fly in and nobody hunts them.  I think I'll start duck hunting.



Looks like a fine duck dog to me.....


----------



## lablover0929 (Dec 15, 2008)

They haven't run me off yet.  The best one that they banned was wingmaster!!!!!

I would shake the hand of the mod that did ALL of us that favor!  
If you stir the pot any at all, the pansies get their wonder roo's in wad and go tell their mommy!


----------



## rspringer (Dec 15, 2008)

WINGMASTER is gone???? wow, this is crazy.  I thought he was in kahoots with the mods?  Guess not after all.  This place is insane.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 15, 2008)

you could always leave and find a new sandbox to play in.

no really


----------



## rspringer (Dec 15, 2008)

I know, and Do, don't worry.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 15, 2008)

rspringer said:


> I know, and Do, don't worry.



could always not come back as well.  that way yall wouldnt have anything to complain about around here

kinda like slipping over to a friends house for supper twice a week and then when you get there complaining about the free food


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 15, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> could always not come back as well.  that way yall wouldnt have anything to complain about around here
> 
> kinda like slipping over to a friends house for supper twice a week and then when you get there complaining about the free food



That is the truth.


----------



## rspringer (Dec 15, 2008)

Theres no fun in that though, all in good humor and spirits.

I haven't broken any rules and don't plan to just stirring the pot which is acceptable in a public forum.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 15, 2008)

rspringer said:


> Theres no fun in that though, all in good humor and spirits.
> 
> I haven't broken any rules and don't plan to just stirring the pot which is acceptable in a public forum.



unless its your house that the folks keep slipping by for supper and they are bad mouthing and whining about it...sooner or later you quit inviting them over


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow glad this back on track  Thought Jerkbait and dawg2 were going to keep their on thread HIJACKED 

Now back to the question at hand........

Everything is FROZE UP tight here anyone got a spot for me to go (not there to HOT) or can I just tag along and learn about this duck hunting thingy??


----------



## bobcat (Dec 15, 2008)

JT you are quick


----------



## rspringer (Dec 15, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> unless its your house that the folks keep slipping by for supper and they are bad mouthing and whining about it...sooner or later you quit inviting them over





over one or two bad seeds??? you wouldn't??? nah


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 15, 2008)

rspringer said:


> over one or two bad seeds??? you wouldn't??? nah




your right, but you do quit inviting the one or two that does all the whining about how bad the deer poppers are...especially since they are free


----------



## PWalls (Dec 15, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> your right, but you do quit inviting the one or two that does all the whining about how bad the deer poppers are...especially since they are free



I don't complain about deer popppers. Especially free ones. Them things are good.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 15, 2008)

PWalls said:


> I don't complain about deer popppers. Especially free ones. Them things are good.




thats the ticket...even if you get a lil chewy every once in a while...remember its free and swallow.

a free beer is a free beer, whether its old english, wilwaukee best, bud light, natty light or a hot heineken...its still a freebie.  either drink it and enjoy or quit opening the cooler and load up...cause somebody somewhere has your brand and its cold


----------



## JDAWG (Dec 15, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> thats the ticket...even if you get a lil chewy every once in a while...remember its free and swallow.
> 
> a free beer is a free beer, whether its old english, wilwaukee best, bud light, natty light or a hot heineken...its still a freebie.  either drink it and enjoy or quit opening the cooler and load up...cause somebody somewhere has your brand and its cold



I agree 100% with the beer part!!!!!!!


----------



## lablover0929 (Dec 15, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> you could always leave and find a new sandbox to play in.
> 
> no really



I got the same invitation to the party as you did!!  

Every mod and forum user is guilty of typing something "not nice" in a post.  EVERYONE needs to follow the same rules, and if you post then do it nicely in every forum.
The issues are with the inconsistantcy of the "tone" in the different forum.  I have read much more harsh threads in the other forums.  But, the Thangs with Wangs forum is the red-headed step child.

Step children are always treated different.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 15, 2008)

lablover0929 said:


> I got the same invitation to the party as you did!!
> 
> Every mod and forum user is guilty of typing something "not nice" in a post.  EVERYONE needs to follow the same rules, and if you post then do it nicely in every forum.
> The issues are with the inconsistantcy of the "tone" in the different forum.  I have read much more harsh threads in the other forums.  But, the Thangs with Wangs forum is the red-headed step child.
> ...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 15, 2008)

lablover0929 said:


> I got the same invitation to the party as you did!!
> 
> Every mod and forum user is guilty of typing something "not nice" in a post.  EVERYONE needs to follow the same rules, and if you post then do it nicely in every forum.
> The issues are with the inconsistantcy of the "tone" in the different forum.  I have read much more harsh threads in the other forums.  But, the Thangs with Wangs forum is the red-headed step child.
> ...





its not treated any different in here...it just happens to be hitting yalls nerves.  the exact same complaints come from the folks that frequent the other areas of the forums

some folks are going to whine no matter where they are or how good they have it


----------



## lablover0929 (Dec 15, 2008)

I aint cryin'!!!!!  But we could start a list of the momma's boys, and clear this subject up.

Some folks take this internet stuff toooooooo serious.  They never were around the locker room before and after games!!!!!  

If there is one positive, the momma's boys are not in here talking about their nail polish color schemes, and what their hair stylists told them this weekend!


----------



## rspringer (Dec 15, 2008)

lablover0929 said:


> I aint cryin'!!!!!  But we could start a list of the momma's boys, and clear this subject up.
> 
> Some folks take this internet stuff toooooooo serious.  They never were around the locker room before and after games!!!!!
> 
> If there is one positive, the momma's boys are not in here talking about their nail polish color schemes, and what their hair stylists told them this weekend!




the problem is actually they were never in a locker room.


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Dec 15, 2008)

all these metaphors...:/


----------



## PWalls (Dec 15, 2008)

lablover0929 said:


> I aint cryin'!!!!!  But we could start a list of the momma's boys, and clear this subject up.
> 
> Some folks take this internet stuff toooooooo serious.  They never were around the locker room before and after games!!!!!
> 
> If there is one positive, the momma's boys are not in here talking about their nail polish color schemes, and what their hair stylists told them this weekend!



Actually, this place is a G-Rated forum. We want kids and adults to have a good time here. As such, it is moderated heavily to keep a lot of what you call "locker-room" material out so that it can stay G-Rated. If you do not like a G-Rated forum, then please feel free to go somewhere else. If you post things that are not G-Rated or abide by the forum rules, then you will be made to go somewhere else. This formula above applies to everyone on this forum. It is not hard to understand and the overwhelming majority of members see to not have a problem accepting and living with it. It is the few that whine and complain that cause the short-term problems.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 15, 2008)

lablover0929 said:


> I aint cryin'!!!!!  But we could start a list of the momma's boys, and clear this subject up.
> 
> Some folks take this internet stuff toooooooo serious.  They never were around the locker room before and after games!!!!!
> 
> If there is one positive, the momma's boys are not in here talking about their nail polish color schemes, and what their hair stylists told them this weekend!




I didnt say crying...I said whining.  the whining is much much worse


----------



## lablover0929 (Dec 15, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> I didnt say crying...I said whining.  the whining is much much worse



Boy, go to lunch and see what happens.  A mod goes and takes a big boy pill, and makes a funny!

Easy there Jimmy, don't want you to cross the line.  You may end up hurtin' one of these whiners feelings, and they may never act rite again!

You alone could be the one that sinks the ship that Woody built!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 15, 2008)

lablover0929 said:


> Boy, go to lunch and see what happens.  A mod goes and takes a big boy pill, and makes a funny!
> 
> Easy there Jimmy, don't want you to cross the line.  You may end up hurtin' one of these whiners feelings, and they may never act rite again!
> 
> You alone could be the one that sinks the ship that Woody built!




small handful...very small...dont act right anyway.  and of course are never happy anywhere...small handful


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 15, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


>



see me and steve think alike


----------



## buckfever33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Ha ill tell you the problem freaking people dont know how to scout and find birds and come to this woodys forum in hope to find birds and that aint happening so they get ticked off and go whining to jimmy boy and nicodemus. Then they cant handle it.


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Dec 15, 2008)

I would like to try some of those deer poppers....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 15, 2008)

buckfever33 said:


> Ha ill tell you the problem freaking people dont know how to scout and find birds and come to this woodys forum in hope to find birds and that aint happening so they get ticked off and go whining to jimmy boy and nicodemus. Then they cant handle it.




well theres that.

btw for those of you still whining...

no one has complained to the mods here about how they were treated in this forum.

however the fighting and name calling and all the other childish garbage that went on in here is not allowed anywhere on the forums...including the birdie killing one.  

yall call that boring if you like, no problem.  I have said from the beginning of this lil argument yall are having...this forum aint for everyone


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 15, 2008)

buckfever33 said:


> Ha ill tell you the problem freaking people dont know how to scout and find birds and come to this woodys forum in hope to find birds and that aint happening so they get ticked off and go whining to jimmy boy and nicodemus. Then they cant handle it.



Wow...I thought this forum was where to learn about hunting birds


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 15, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Wow...I thought this forum was where to learn about hunting birds



dear lord man where would you get that idea?  wouldnt want anyone to EVER give up their secret spot or how to call in certain situations.  man these birds are something scarce and no one I mean no one is ever allowed to hunt them unless you have been hunting them all your life and have zero questions about how to do it


----------



## rip18 (Dec 15, 2008)

Feel free to ignore the posts asking for help. But we've all been a position where have (or should have) asked for advice.  If you don't want to give advice, don't read those threads.  If you want to yank folks chains, go play someplace else.  Just my .02.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Dec 15, 2008)

HEY  i'm new to duck hunting. i'm not sure if this is the right queston to ask, but can anyone tell me where i can go kill one???


----------



## lablover0929 (Dec 15, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> dear lord man where would you get that idea?  wouldnt want anyone to EVER give up their secret spot or how to call in certain situations.  man these birds are something scarce and no one I mean no one is ever allowed to hunt them unless you have been hunting them all your life and have zero questions about how to do it



Be very, very, very quiet, we are hunting moderators!


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 15, 2008)

lablover0929 said:


> Be very, very, very quiet, we are hunting moderators!



Let me know how that works out for ya (sic).


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 15, 2008)

lablover0929 said:


> Be very, very, very quiet, we are hunting moderators!



Careful JT is just plain folks now and is out of season for moderator season and I hear there is a heavy fine for shooting a nonmod out of season..................


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 15, 2008)

out of season is a lot of folks' middle names I hear

yall just kick back and have fun, but quit whining


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 15, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> out of season is a lot of folks' middle names I hear
> 
> yall just kick back and have fun, but quit shining



You mean you can't spotlite ducks???? or were you talking about the drinkin shine?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 15, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> could always not come back as well.  that way yall wouldnt have anything to complain about around here
> 
> kinda like slipping over to a friends house for supper twice a week and then when you get there complaining about the free food



It's things like this that will make me really miss Jim. The logic is perfect.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 15, 2008)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> You mean you can't spotlite ducks???? or were you talking about the drinkin shine?




lil of both I guess


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh my, another buzzards'r us thread. 

I'll tell ya though, after you have some marinated teal breasts wrapped in bacon and grilled just right, you won't want no deer poppers.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 15, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Oh my, another buzzards'r us thread.
> 
> I'll tell ya though, after you have some marinated teal breasts wrapped in bacon and grilled just right, you won't want no deer poppers.




yeah yeah...keep your ol greasy water birds


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 15, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> yeah yeah...keep your ol greasy water birds



Yeah, well Pine Goats taste like shoe leather.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 15, 2008)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Yeah, well Pine Goats taste like shoe leather.



got me there...I even think we agree


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2008)

buckfever33 said:


> Ha ill tell you the problem freaking people dont know how to scout and find birds and come to this woodys forum in hope to find birds and that aint happening so they get ticked off and go whining to jimmy boy and nicodemus. Then they cant handle it.




Nobody has whined to me.


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Dec 15, 2008)

Never seen a bunch of old men in my life whine as much as some folks on here do! Judist priest...


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 15, 2008)

I've never been in a locker room, I never saw any need of hanging around half dressed men and really don't want to. But I can kill ducks, and I do scout and have a few honey holes. I agree that we all need to be more careful of the questions because of cyberscouters, but I truly believe that there are some new guys and gals wanting to take up the sport of waterfowling, and some may see that as a bad thing but I see it as the future of waterfowling.  There are some that say to take questions to the pms and I've done it but how is one supposed to know who to ask for legitamate advice when all they hear is bickering and whining and sarcasm. 

I've come across as being way to serious but that is all part of the "game". I've actually met some members and hunted with them from this forum and I consider them buds now. I've talked to a couple of others and have been invited to go hunting with them. They know that anytime they want they are more than welcome to come with me also.  This to me is what duck hunting is really all about. Enjoying OUR passion and making new friends along the way. 

Also I don't know what the ones that got banned were banned for but I do believe that there was a couple that in my opinion shoudn't have been.  And yes I've actually had debates with these people. But I don't make those rules and try not to bend or break em either.
Lastly, the one thing that gets on my nerves is the constant bashing of "non scouters", First let me say I firmly believe in leg work and time, money, and sweat when it comes to finding good spots. But not all people have access to or time to scout alot, should these people not be able to enjoy the thrill of duck hunting. I went hunting this past friday in a small town in s. ga where there isn't any big rivers or lakes, only small ponds and swamps. Why is it wrong to ask questions about where and how to find birds on big water if that person decides to take a trip to spme big water. Most of those trips are only a couple of days and really there's no time to scout and they may not know how to scout big water. Why bash them for asking advice?  That makes no sense to me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2008)

lablover0929 said:


> Be very, very, very quiet, we are hunting moderators!




Careful, they tend to shoot back.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2008)

And for those who ain`t happy, find another forum where you`ll maybe be happier.


----------



## bobcat (Dec 15, 2008)

I love the Thangs With Wings Forum ! Its like watching the soaps but for hunters !!!


----------



## lablover0929 (Dec 15, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Careful, they tend to shoot back.



Aim small, miss small!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QUIT SQUIRMIN (Dec 16, 2008)

Jerkbait what have you done????????????????


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2008)

lablover0929 said:


> Aim small, miss small!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I do, always have.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 16, 2008)

i was worried when this thread stalled for 10 minutes, glad its still going, im highly entertained, plz keep going!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2008)

QUIT SQUIRMIN said:


> Jerkbait what have you done????????????????




whine???


----------



## chase870 (Dec 16, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> whine???



I'd rather hear him cry than whine. I'll take him again and lock him in the backseat with BIG ROB


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 16, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> whine???



Well you got to have snacks to go with the whine


----------



## GSUJake (Dec 16, 2008)

buncha groupies


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 16, 2008)

GSUJake said:


> buncha groupies



Groupies? Aren't they fish so wouldn't  that put us in the fishin forum after all we are talkin ducks and geese  and they  flock  not group right


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 16, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> anything and everything entertaining on this forum gets deleted.
> 
> all the entertaining members get banned.
> 
> the only crap yall leave up is useless "tell me where to hunt" or "new to duck hunting threads" threads.



You wanna stir and joke around then post it in the Campfire forum, that is stated right up front in the rules.

Most of my duck hunting friends can read and acknowledge this fact.

Really quite a simple concept, and oh yeah, those other rules, just do a little reading.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 16, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> whine???


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 17, 2008)

Good post Scooter!


----------



## dutchman (Dec 19, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Nobody has whined to me.



Hey all of you whiners! Head over to Nick's! There's no line!

No whine line!

By the way, feel free to ignore this post and/or the member that posted it.


----------

